
Ask HN: Thoughts on making desktop apps with web tech - matthberg
What has your experience been like with NW.js or Electron? Do you recommend using such systems for simple, single purpose apps?
======
ezekg
My experience with Electron has been phenomenal. It's a whole new ball game
when you can shell out with a button click. (I have a commercial app built on
Electron.)

------
adamb_
If you can go 100℅ browser, +1. Do just a little for mobile and you'll
probably double your users.

------
brudgers
If it's a better alternative, why wouldn't a developer?

